# 1/25th Scale Beetle Black Widow



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is something I've been fiddling with for a couple of weeks. I've had this idea ever since I saw a simpler version of this at the NNL West Show in San Jose. These are initial test shots of a full dio I'm planning. 

Couple Pics:





































The flash from my cheap camera blows out and makes the paint appear poor and 'orange peely' but it is actually quite nice. Perfect satin finish. The legs are the skeleton from two micro-mini umbrellas I got at Walgreens. They are not glued in and can be posed. The eyes are just cheap beads found in a craft store. The paint is Tamyia regular black and bright red. 

I plan to add three "babies" Which are HO scale diecast beetles. I'll scratch legs and paint to match Momma. My vision will have them walking down a suburban street. Perhaps the babies will just be emerging from an egg sac hanging from a street light pole, mommy will be a few paces ahead.

Maybe I'll have it ready for Halloween! Thanks for looking.......leave honest comments. I need to know if it's totally stupid!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The beetle is a curb side 1/25th scale Revell Germany molded in red and black.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm not a huge car guy, so I can't really comment from that perspective, but from a Halloween point of view, this rocks! 

The idea of using the umbrella skeleton is genius, and the execution looks really impressive.:thumbsup:

Might have to link to this over at the Halloween Forum. It'd make a cool prop.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Excellent build and paint job!.. looks like a prop from the Transformers films!.. cleaver idea, turning the car into an insect type machine!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The monster from Wolfsburg. It almost looks like it is moving as you take the pictures. Interesting and nice modification.

Bob K.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, Guys!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Novel idea, and kind of spooky. I'd like to see the whole dio when done.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Love it. Nice job on thinking out of the box with this one. 

Sean


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Too cool! :thumbsup:


----------

